# Asia's Finest, The Hong Kong Police Force



## Manila-X

HK's police force is argubly the best in Asia and one of the best in the world. Founded in 1844, it is one of the oldest but also one of the most modern in this region. 

*The force*









This is the current uniform of the HK Police Force. Unlike the summer green and winter navy blue uniforms, this is worn throughout the year.









Another view but this time, uniforms of women officers are also shown.









Motorcycle police wear a bright yellow jacket instead of navy blue.

*The fleet*

While police forces in other countries use patrol cars, HK Police use patrol vans. The standard patrol van is a Mercedes Sprinter or Ford Transit.








Mercedes Sprinter









Ford Transit

Other vehicles









Isuzu Trooper









Trooper Benz 814D









Honda CBX 750P









Toyota Coaster









Mazda Capella









Mobile Command Unit

For more info, please check out 
http://info.gov.hk/police


----------



## Manila-X

Police Tactical Unit (PTU)


----------



## zergcerebrates

Seen it in HK films all the time lolz. I like the uniforms though, although you can hardly tell that in these pics. I like how they change it to black for winter and green for summers.


----------



## Manila-X

zergcerebrates said:


> Seen it in HK films all the time lolz. I like the uniforms though, although you can hardly tell that in these pics. I like how they change it to black for winter and green for summers.


That was before. It was green for the summers and navy blue for the winters. Today, they wear a light blue uniform all year long just like the photo above.


----------



## Manila-X

A century of police uniforms 

1920s - 1930s officer









1925 special constable









1960s rural patrol unit









1950s-1960s









1960s traffic









1960s female officer









1965 to 1987 female officer









1972-2004 winter uniform









1976-2004 summer uniform









1988-2004 female officer summer uniform









1980s female officer winter uniform









ceremonial dress


----------



## Manila-X

today


----------



## zergcerebrates

Oh man! I don't like their new style. Light blue looks like a security guard and whats with the light jacket..sigh. Mainland Chinese police uniform actually looks much better than HK's now.


----------



## Manila-X

I don't like their new uniforms either. But I think the reason why they decided to change uniforms because they want something that will adapt to any season so they choose light blue as their color. Ok the light blue uniform itself is lame but they look better with the jackets.

On the other hand, the former uniforms look better but it's still has that British influence on it. Especially during the summers when HK cops prefer green while cops in other countries prefer blue or white.


----------



## Manila-X

The Hong Kong Marine Police fleet

Boston Whaler









Damen Cougartek









Damek MK-I









Seaspray (Logistics)









Damen MK-III









Fast Pursuit Craft









Harbour Patrol Launch









Sharkcat









Inshore Patrol Craft









KEKA









Police Barge









TASI


----------



## cphdude

what are we suposed to think`? they seam well dressed, but i dont think that is a priority of a policeforce...however based on a few pics, thats all i can say..


----------



## Manila-X

Dressing is not really a priority of a police force but it symbolizes law and authority and also respect.










BTW, If you look at pic above, they seemed pretty innocent, approachable, less aggressive and friendly. Compare them to this 










Which one would you NOT want to mess with?


----------



## kurklk

I see the point the HK police do not look to menacing.. Compared to US(where i live) and India (where I grew up) up defenately do not want to mess with them. HK guys do look like they will be very helpfull and (according to Supercop I II III IV V atleast) They al know karate/kungfu.. haha Just kidding. I guess you cannot judge a person by their looks


----------



## Manila-X

To be honest, American cops are scary especially the LAPD! NYPD, SFPD, and Chicago police department are some exceptions. It's because the crime rate in the United States is higher and more serious compared to HK. Also, HK's residents are not allowed to own or carry firearms thus they are unarmed. The revolver is the standard issue handgun for a HK police officer compared to Berreta or Gloc-9 for US. Hong Kong is one of the safest cities in the world and it's residents aren't as violent of aggressive compared to the United States so HK cops aren't that aggressive.

HK police officers are trained in self defense but the most common is Wing Tsun, a form of Kung Fu. But those in the special units are more trained in martial arts and self defense compared with local officers.


----------



## Manila-X

But if the going gets tough


----------



## Bonshita

What are you talking about? American cops dont scare me!


----------



## zergcerebrates

Do they still wear the jackets during the hot summers?


----------



## Manila-X

zergcerebrates said:


> Do they still wear the jackets during the hot summers?


Of course not but I would be surprised if anyone did! 

Most likely when they enter a building since alot of buildings in HK have their aircons in full blast!


----------



## Submarine Street

I like that female police officer.  

Hong Kong should really reduce the AC, I always get a cold when I come from outside all sweaty, and inside my sweat starts to get really cold and I get sick, lol.


----------



## Cymen

WANCH said:


> Dressing is not really a priority of a police force but it symbolizes law and authority and also respect.
> 
> IMG
> 
> BTW, If you look at pic above, they seemed pretty innocent, approachable, less aggressive and friendly. Compare them to this
> 
> IMG
> 
> Which one would you NOT want to mess with?



Now that's American-style thinking  Solving problems with brute force instead of preventing them.....


----------



## Manila-X

During the WTO meeting


----------



## Manila-X

kaunaz said:


> Don't you think that it is stupid to keep the on the suspect who is on the ground and the face down to the floor?
> And I have seen many videos about the police catching drivers for speeding, after that they also take their guns and they were 7 beating one driver.


I think it's a standard police procedure since it's easier to cuff the suspect and to make sure that the suspect won't be a threat to the officer like being able to use a concealed weapon if he/she has one.

Anyway, police brutality, along with corruption is one of those concerns especially in The United States and other less developed countries. It happens but good thing there are some who are punished for this crime.


----------



## ♣628.finst

WANCH said:


> We don't have these kinds of gangs in HK. We have triads and some minority youths commiting petty crimes but their activites don't affect public safety. HK is still one of the safest in the world.


I think there are many gangs in HK actually. Many people there looks pretty aggressive, especially those uneducated youths--- is definitely not the safest in the world, but could be compare to cities like LA or Tokyo... It has a safe downtown area, that's true... but don't you know most people in HK live in dreary conditions with small flats and badly-educated background that is more common than Canada or Switzerland.


----------



## Manila-X

Xäntårx said:


> I think there are many gangs in HK actually. Many people there looks pretty aggressive, especially those uneducated youths--- is definitely not the safest in the world, but could be compare to cities like LA or Tokyo... It has a safe downtown area, that's true... but don't you know most people in HK live in dreary conditions with small flats and badly-educated background that is more common than Canada or Switzerland.


Gangs that are related in organized crime are called triads in HK and there are several high profile ones like Sun Yee On or 14-K. 

HK may not be the safest in the world but it's one of the safest cities. And living conditions in HK is not a factor for commiting crime. The Kowloon Walled City had some of the worst conditions in the world but has a low crime rate in it's later years.


----------



## hkskyline

Xäntårx said:


> I think there are many gangs in HK actually. Many people there looks pretty aggressive, especially those uneducated youths--- is definitely not the safest in the world, but could be compare to cities like LA or Tokyo... It has a safe downtown area, that's true... but don't you know most people in HK live in dreary conditions with small flats and badly-educated background that is more common than Canada or Switzerland.


Literacy rates in HK are on par with the West. Despite crowded living conditions, HK's crime rate is actually lower than Canada's largest city.


----------



## sravan2569

They are good at riot control, but are they good at real police work like anti-corruption, scandals, murders, conspiracies?


----------



## hkskyline

Anti-corruption activities are undertaken by an independent commission named the *ICAC*. Website : http://www.icac.org.hk/eng/main/


----------



## Manila-X

sravan2569 said:


> They are good at riot control, but are they good at real police work like anti-corruption, scandals, murders, conspiracies?


Like hkskyline mentioed, there's the ICAC. But these sort of problems is rare in HK and are very low.

As for the triads, The HK Police has it's own division for these such as The Organized Crime And Triad Bureau.


----------



## ♣628.finst

hkskyline said:


> Literacy rates in HK are on par with the West. Despite crowded living conditions, HK's crime rate is actually lower than Canada's largest city.


Actually the most dangerous medium-sized city in Canada--- probably Regina, or Saskatoon, here. It's strange that we have rather good living standard, with reasonable income and education--- yet the lower class still troubles our cities.


----------



## Manila-X

Xäntårx said:


> Actually the most dangerous medium-sized city in Canada--- probably Regina, or Saskatoon, here. It's strange that we have rather good living standard, with reasonable income and education--- yet the lower class still troubles our cities.


Just wanna know, is the general public allowed to own or carry firearms in Canada? In HK, we're not allowed.

I think the reason why the lower class commit such crimes is because of discrimation from those who are more fortunate than them.


----------



## ♣628.finst

WANCH said:


> Just wanna know, is the general public allowed to own or carry firearms in Canada? In HK, we're not allowed.
> 
> I think the reason why the lower class commit such crimes is because of discrimation from those who are more fortunate than them.


Possibly that's because our education is very relaxed and large degree of freedom is granted for today's kids--- probably more than 90% finished high school... and 50% have a chance to study in tertiary institutions or universities--- however, today the situation is not much improved from the 1960s, when Saskatchewan and Manitoba was still "developing provinces" in a "developed country"--- it's largely because of the industrialisation lags behind, and we catched up since the 1980s. Canadian culture, probably respect more freedom than Asian ones--- leads to these problems. Though nowadays... I've visited Hong Kong in 1995, 2001 and 2004, I think Hong Kong Youths are increasingly "Americanised" and at the same time, greatly influenced by Chinese rule in 2001. Their lifestyle is more like Asian-Americans, as well as their appearance. That was not the case when I first visited there (1991)--- it was an average, developing city, looked very conservative Asian, and it was however, seems more dangerous than later visits because youths in Kowloon were really poor and rude (Also, I did not visit the Kowloon in later visits because the beautiful nature and massive skyscrapers on the Island side is totally distracting for me) --- and I did not visit the famous Walled City... and now it was demolished. Anyway Hong Kong was once famous of their brutal architecture and conservative nature--- recently seems it has changed a little bit.


----------



## Manila-X

Xäntårx said:


> Possibly that's because our education is very relaxed and large degree of freedom is granted for today's kids--- probably more than 90% finished high school... and 50% have a chance to study in tertiary institutions or universities--- however, today the situation is not much improved from the 1960s, when Saskatchewan and Manitoba was still "developing provinces" in a "developed country"--- it's largely because of the industrialisation lags behind, and we catched up since the 1980s. Canadian culture, probably respect more freedom than Asian ones--- leads to these problems. Though nowadays... I've visited Hong Kong in 1995, 2001 and 2004, I think Hong Kong Youths are increasingly "Americanised" and at the same time, greatly influenced by Chinese rule in 2001. Their lifestyle is more like Asian-Americans, as well as their appearance. That was not the case when I first visited there (1991)--- it was an average, developing city, looked very conservative Asian, and it was however, seems more dangerous than later visits because youths in Kowloon were really poor and rude (Also, I did not visit the Kowloon in later visits because the beautiful nature and massive skyscrapers on the Island side is totally distracting for me) --- and I did not visit the famous Walled City... and now it was demolished. Anyway Hong Kong was once famous of their brutal architecture and conservative nature--- recently seems it has changed a little bit.


Not really Americanized. Though Japanese pop culture has a strong influence on HK youths. 

BTW, doesn't Canada get alot of immigrants as well?


----------



## Rachmaninov

Actually, HK youngsters are strongly influenced by the Japanese, who in turn are half influenced by America.

Xantarx, do believe that Hong Kong is one of the safest city in the world (and indeed HK's suburban area is more well-controlled than those of LA's). As for the corruption issue, it is interesting to note that government officials from cities like Singapore come to Hong Kong to see how the ICAC works.

One problem of Hong Kong's movie industry is that they tend to love making movies on triads. Triads are actually not a major problem in Hong Kong, and indeed it would be impossible to see street combat scenes with the police in real life!!! In the past 30 years, I am only aware of two or three crimes involved with the use of firearms.


----------



## Manila-X

Rachmaninov said:


> Actually, HK youngsters are strongly influenced by the Japanese, who in turn are half influenced by America.
> 
> Xantarx, do believe that Hong Kong is one of the safest city in the world (and indeed HK's suburban area is more well-controlled than those of LA's). As for the corruption issue, it is interesting to note that government officials from cities like Singapore come to Hong Kong to see how the ICAC works.
> 
> One problem of Hong Kong's movie industry is that they tend to love making movies on triads. Triads are actually not a major problem in Hong Kong, and indeed it would be impossible to see street combat scenes with the police in real life!!! In the past 30 years, I am only aware of two or three crimes involved with the use of firearms.


The worst incident that I heard involving firearms was a shootout that happened in Central back in the mid-90s. I think it was a bank heist done by the AK-47 gang.


----------



## Manila-X

It's been a long time since I've seen this thread but this is a promotion video done back in 2002 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkxEbXlhBy4


----------



## gladisimo

haha you dug up such an old thread. Hong Kong's crime is, by real experience, extraordinarily low for a city of its size, even out in the housing estates. Plus, policemen there are much more courteous than American ones, in my experience, both in Chinese and English.


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> haha you dug up such an old thread. Hong Kong's crime is, by real experience, extraordinarily low for a city of its size, even out in the housing estates. Plus, policemen there are much more courteous than American ones, in my experience, both in Chinese and English.


I was born and raised in HK and I *never* witnessed any crime.

I agree that HK police are courteous but I don't like how they do those random ID card and body search. 

Anyway, for emergency, just dial *999*


----------



## googleabcd

Well...Not bad, but it depends on how you define finest...
Obviously, in terms of combat ability, HK doesn't seem to be the finest..


----------



## gladisimo

WANCH said:


> I was born and raised in HK and I *never* witnessed any crime.
> 
> I agree that HK police are courteous but I don't like how they do those random ID card and body search.
> 
> Anyway, for emergency, just dial *999*


I lived in Hong Kong until I was 9, then spend about a month every year there...

I dont see crime often, the one time I saw police was when they closed up a street and had a bunch of SWAT guys outside a club, I think they were arresting prostitutes. 

Random ID checks are done, afaik, because of illegal immigrants from the mainland, I seldom see a whole body search, almost never.


----------



## Manila-X

googleabcd said:


> Well...Not bad, but it depends on how you define finest...
> Obviously, in terms of combat ability, HK doesn't seem to be the finest..


That's debatable. I had that debate in the Philippine Forums when I stated that Manila cops have more battle experience compared to HK cops. But gun crime rarely happens in HK and if it does, the HK police can handle the situation well.

Gladisimo, They're not called SWAT but SDU or *Special Duties Unit*. And yes I have been searched many time cause they think I'm a triad member or an illegal immigrant since I'm not Chinese 

.............

Think HK police don't have what it takes, check this out 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcN4cJheedM


----------



## gladisimo

"Flying Tigers" :banana: 

I remember watching that moving PTU (irrelevant, but I just remembered it)


----------



## googleabcd

Flying tiger team is not bad, but it is just armed police.
In term of real special force, I think PLA's specail force(WinterWolf) is the best in Asia and TOP3 in the world.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkZ_A0MV3V0

[swf]http://www.youtube.com/v/rkZ_A0MV3V0[/swf]
Sorry, don't know how to embed the flash into the post


WANCH said:


> That's debatable. I had that debate in the Philippine Forums when I stated that Manila cops have more battle experience compared to HK cops. But gun crime rarely happens in HK and if it does, the HK police can handle the situation well.
> 
> Gladisimo, They're not called SWAT but SDU or *Special Duties Unit*. And yes I have been searched many time cause they think I'm a triad member or an illegal immigrant since I'm not Chinese
> 
> .............
> 
> Think HK police don't have what it takes, check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcN4cJheedM


----------



## gladisimo

Here you go:






btw, the thing is, the PLA is an army, HK police, like you said is just police, Hong Kong is neither big enough nor have sovereignty to have its own Spec Ops, which, have different responsibilities than a SWAT team...


----------



## Sen

LOL Hong Kong police looks weak, this is a video of South Korea riot police, this is whack.


----------



## Manila-X

eabcd;12419666]Flying tiger team is not bad, but it is just armed police.
In term of real special force, I think PLA's specail force(WinterWolf) is the best in Asia and TOP3 in the world.[/QUOTE]

You can't compare SDU to Winterwolf. Winterwolf is more ranked as military while SDU is police.

SDU is better off being compared to NYPD's Emergency Service Unit, LAPD's SWAT or Singapore's S.T.A.R.

I'm not that familiar with China's police forces but I'm sure they have SWAT or special units as well.


----------



## odegaard

Women police in Iran :banana:


----------



## googleabcd

WANCH said:


> eabcd;12419666]Flying tiger team is not bad, but it is just armed police.
> In term of real special force, I think PLA's specail force(WinterWolf) is the best in Asia and TOP3 in the world.


You can't compare SDU to Winterwolf. Winterwolf is more ranked as military while SDU is police.

SDU is better off being compared to NYPD's Emergency Service Unit, LAPD's SWAT or Singapore's S.T.A.R.

I'm not that familiar with China's police forces but I'm sure they have SWAT or special units as well.[/QUOTE]


Beijing swat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9adRQrN7Tc


----------



## odegaard

America's Finest!....this is the way we do it in the USA :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

googleabcd said:


> Beijing swat
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9adRQrN7Tc


Thanks for the link. Beijing's SWAT unit is well trained but I'm curious, do they also use MP5 as a standard submachine gun other than what they're using right now.

HK's Special Duties Unit has the HK MP5 as their main weapon just like other special units.


----------



## googleabcd

WANCH said:


> Thanks for the link. Beijing's SWAT unit is well trained but I'm curious, do they also use MP5 as a standard submachine gun other than what they're using right now.
> 
> HK's Special Duties Unit has the HK MP5 as their main weapon just like other special units.



Chinese SWAT uses a special version of Type95, it is much more powerful than MP5

The memebers of Beijing WinterWolf SWAT are selected from millions of armed police in China, they are the elites of elites.
The cost of equiments for each WinterWolf member is more than $50,000 USD.
In terms of combat and shooting skills, the WinterWolf team should be the world's best SWAT 





































Type95 series


















http://dzh.mop.com/topic/main/readSubMain_6637909_0.html


----------



## googleabcd

normal SWAT









Real Chinese special fore, Guangzhou region


----------



## superchan7

Those look like rifles. MP5 cannot be compared, it only fires 9mm handgun rounds!


----------



## hmmwv

I think HK SDU is one of the finest SWAT in the world, I don't know any other SWATs have Blackhawk support or trained to do underwater insertion.


----------



## Manila-X

hmmwv said:


> I think HK SDU is one of the finest SWAT in the world, I don't know any other SWATs have Blackhawk support or trained to do underwater insertion.


The SDU gets alot of training from The British SAS which is a major influence on them.


----------



## Magic Night

The Special Duties Unit (Abbreviation: SDU; Traditional Chinese: 特別任務連, nicknamed 飛虎隊 Flying Tigers) is a secretive and elite paramilitary police unit of the Hong Kong Police. Established in July 1974, it is a sub-division of the Police Tactical Unit (PTU). Its primary functions include counter-terrorism, anti-narcotic raids, hostage rescue and other crimes (usually involving firearms) which are deemed too dangerous for local police to handle. The unit holds regular training exercises with similar units from around the world.

Origins & History

The establishment of SDU can be traced back to an incident on March 13, 1971, when a plane from Philippine Airlines was hijacked and landed in Kai Tak Airport. Though the incident was resolved peacefully, the Hong Kong Police Force became concerned that a similar incident will occur in the future. A "marksmen squad" (神槍手隊) was assembled in 1973 and later re-organised into the Special Duties Unit in 1974.

The unit is modelled after the British SAS. When SAS personnel came to Hong Kong in 1978 to refine their CQB techniques as well as training syllabus, SDU received their training from the SAS.

In its 30 year history, the SDU has evolved into a unit capable of conducting operations through air, land and sea. It consists of a support group, administration group and the action group. The action group is the core of the unit, further categorised into the land assault team, the water assault team and the sniper team.

SBS operators also helped SDU develop its own specialitst marine attack unit (known as the Marine Counter Terrorist Team; nicknamed: 水鬼隊 "Water Devils") after an incident in the early 1980s. Due to its highly specialist nature, the Marine Counter Terrorist Team has achieved an almost legendary reputation and has thus often been compared with the United States Navy SEALs. An SDU sniper in the team was seriously injured when having joint training with SEAL Team 6 in 1991, during a ship-boarding exercise.

The Marine Counter Terrorist Team was later disbanded in 2000, due to the fact that all current SDU operators are equally trained and proficient in maritime operations.

Training & Selection

To maintain the SDU's high standards, recruitment exercises are not open to the general public. To even qualify for the recruitment, one must have a minimum two years service in the Hong Kong Police, and to be both a non-smoker and non-alcoholic. The selection process is very stringent, with a high drop-out rate; out of approximately 30,000 police officers in Hong Kong, only about 100 are selected to enlist in the SDU.

The officers in the unit maintain a high degree of secrecy and only the closest family members know their true identity.

Interestingly, the SDU does not enforce a retirement age, due to the unit's emphasis on overall personal capability rather than physical prowess alone; an officer only retires when he wants to resign or has become incapable of fulfilling his duties.

The officers in SDU enjoy a comparatively high salary, a typical officer can expect to afford an expensive car or other luxuries in his first year of service. At their retirement, they are paid a lump sum of HK$2,000,000 and still receive a monthly pay-check. Henceforth, even though the life of a SDU officer is a dangerous and lonely one, it is at least financially stable.

Equipment & weapons

Pistol
Colt M10 (Early 70s - late 70s)
Browning Mk3 (Late 70s - early 90s)
Glock 17 (Early 90s - present)

Submachine Guns
MP5A3 (Early 80s - present)
MP5A5 (Early 80s - present)
MP5SD3 (Early 80s - present)

Rifles
AR-15 (Early 70s - early 80s)
XM-177 (1982 - 2000)
MC-51 (1992 - 1996)
M-4 (2001 - present, as medium range sniper rifle)
G-36KV (2001 - present, as medium range sniper rifle)

Shotguns
Remington 870 (Early 80s - present)
Benelli M1 Super 90 (Early 80s - present)


Sniper Rifle
G3SG-1 (Early 80s - early 90s)
PSG-1 (Late 80s - 2005)
L42A1 (Early 80s - 90s)
L96A1 (Early 90s - present)
SR-25 (Late 90s - present)
SSG-2000 (Early 90s - present)

Known Operations

During a robbery in 1992, four robbers with AK-47 assault rifles battled the SDU, resulting in 7 operators injured. As a result of this incident, their CQB technique was further refined in order to fit Hong Kong's unique urban environment, and new equipment were added to the SDU's arsenal.

Before Christmas Eve of 2003, the most wanted person in Hong Kong was arrested in a joint raid between the SDU and Criminal Intelligence Branch (CIB, Team D). No shots were fired during the raid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Duties_Unit





"Flying Tigers" Roar for Consular Corps

THEY are Hong Kong's elite counter-terrorist team - the Special Duties Unit. Aka - the 'Flying Tigers".

Recently they were deployed not to deal with terrorists or dangerous criminals but to demonstrate their capabilities to Consular Corps members whose leaders will be in Hong Kong at the end of the month to witness the territory's change of sovereignty, and to strengthen the international community's confidence in post-Colonial Hong Kong's ability to deal with terrorism.

Indeed, members of the international community through their Consular representatives were again assured by the Commissioner of Police Eddie Hui Ki-on that the Force will continue its fight against international terrorism after the handover.

Mr Hui made the remarks to more than 20 Consular representatives before the Special Duties Unit demonstration at the Police Tactical Unit Headquarters.

"I wish to take this opportunity to state clearly our commitment in the fight against international terrorism. The Force's counter-terrorist unit - Special Duties Unit - provides an effective response to any such threat,"he said.

"The team is highly trained, well-equipped and consists of the best and the brightest. Its well-developed strike capabilities have earned it a solid international reputation and the SDU is held in high regard by its overseas counterparts.

"With the impending change of Hong Kong's sovereignty, I hope to stress that our determination to fight against international terrorism will remain unchanged after 1997."

The operations began with helicopter deployments of assault teams onto the roof of a building as part of the Unit's emergency response. Wearing dark balaclavas over their heads, gas masks, bullet resistant vests and brandishing high-powered machine guns, pistols, and combat knives, the "Flying Tigers" launched their assault.

The Unit is trained to strike strongholds like buildings, ships, aircraft or trains and can operate on land, sea or in the air.


Special Duties Unit

Members of the Consular Corps took a closer look at climbing and absailing techniques of the "Flying Tigers" outside the Close Quarter Battle House, while demonstrations of close quarter engagement and hand-to-hand combat skills were held inside the CQBH. There was also an equipment display. Consular representatives were then taken to the 100-metres range to see for themselves the shooting skills of snipers (who serve as the eyes and ears of the SDU), as well as assault personnel who deployed explosive distraction devices.

"The Consular Corps representatives were impressed by the professionalism, stealth and skill of the SDU. I believe they found the presentations interesting and informative," said the SDU's Chief Inspector Danko Au Yeung Chiu-kong.

"Our Unit will be on full standby during the farewell and handover ceremonies as well as over the whole transition period. We will closely co-operate with the VIP Protection Unit to ensure the best protection for Internationally Protected Persons (IPPs) and will be ready for any emergency situation."

Based at the Police Tactical Unit Headquarters in Fanling, the SDU was set up in 1974 as a Government response to the ever-increasing threat of international terrorism.

The first "Flying Tigers" used existing Force weaponry and devised their own tactics. An appraisal of the Unit by the British Special Air Service in 1978 led to considerable changes in equipment and tactics.

Since then, the SDU has developed its own comprehensive training programmes and facilities and holds regular training exercises in Hong Kong with similar, overseas units. Officers are also sent on two-week overseas exchanges.

Twenty years ago, the SDU was a small force of volunteers. Today, it consists of over 120 officers. Few police forces in the world can field a counter-terrorist unit as highly trained, prepared and equipped.


"I send my very best wishes to all in the Royal Hong Kong Police Force on this eve of Hong Kong ceasing to be a British Colony. It has been a great privilege to have been your Honorary Commandant General, and I look back with pride on your singular achievements over the years. You have a proud history and I know that you will continue to serve Hong Kong in the best tradition of the Service. 

Best wishes to Force from Her Royal Highness,
Princess Alexandra

http://www.info.gov.hk/police/offbeat/610/ehead.html


----------



## Manila-X

*More of The SDU*

plain clothed SDU in action


----------



## LordCarnal

The police in HK are indeed courteous. I was once walking at Queens Road and a police officer asked if I had a Hong Kong Residents ID. I showed her my passport of course and told her that I was a tourist. All throughout the conversation the police officer was very courteous and she even bid me good luck and safe travel.. kay:


----------



## Manila-X

arnold_carl said:


> The police in HK are indeed courteous. I was once walking at Queens Road and a police officer asked if I had a Hong Kong Residents ID. I showed her my passport of course and told her that I was a tourist. All throughout the conversation the police officer was very courteous and she even bid me good luck and safe travel.. kay:


Pinoy ka diba? Yes its common for the police to do *random ID searches* since the territory has alot of illegal immigrants. Those who are usually target of these searches are Mainland Chinese and other minority groups in HK. ******* are never been a target of these searches so what we have here is a bit of racial discrimination. 

I've been searched many times but things is all good. The last one was when I was playing at a game centre in Sham Shui Po. They thought I was a triad member.


----------



## Manila-X

SDU in action (circa 1992)


----------



## cmoonflyer

Great team - worth saluting !


----------



## _00_deathscar

WANCH said:


> I've been searched many times but things is all good. The last one was when I was playing at a game centre in Sham Shui Po. They thought I was a triad member.


And are you?


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> And are you?


Oh yeah I'm "DAI-LO"


----------



## kix111

hongkong's polices are trained from the mafias


----------



## Manila-X

kix111 said:


> hongkong's polices are trained from the mafias


NO WAY MAN!!! But The HK Police Force had British style training when it used to be of course, a British colony.


----------



## kix111

^^^haha just joking


----------



## williamcecil

My experiences with HK police were nothing but pleasant. I visit HK a lot and whenever I asked for directions, they're more than willing to assist (One time an officer even walked with me to the particular building I was looking for). I felt so comfortable that I no longer bring along my passport whenever I walk the streets of HK. 

Ever seen the Patrolling cops in TST with their canine companions? They look really impressive. They're probably scaring the heck out of those Indians on the street accosting tourists with: "Rolex? Rolex?":lol:


----------



## Rachmaninov

WANCH said:


> Oh yeah I'm "DAI-LO"


Hmm... according to HK law you can be arrested for claiming yourself a member of a triad.


----------



## amirtaheri

In the UK, you can now be theoretically arrested for littering or claiming to be anything that can cause alarm to another member of the public


----------



## hkskyline

amirtaheri said:


> In the UK, you can now be theoretically arrested for littering or claiming to be anything that can cause alarm to another member of the public


Actually, Hong Kong police recently took action and made arrests regarding a T-shirt whose design resembled triad symbols.


----------



## Manila-X

Rachmaninov said:


> Hmm... according to HK law you can be arrested for claiming yourself a member of a triad.


I was just kidding 

Anyway, HK's law is strict and you can get arrested for being a triad member even if you haven't commited any crime. Unlike in the US where there is so many organized crime and gangstas and they don't arrest anyone by just being a member of the mafia or even a blood or crip.

Anyway, one thing I noticed with HK's police force is some officers are adapting the *baseball cap*










unlike the ordinary police hats


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I was just kidding
> 
> Anyway, HK's law is strict and you can get arrested for being a triad member even if you haven't commited any crime. Unlike in the US where there is so many organized crime and gangstas and they don't arrest anyone by just being a member of the mafia or even a blood or crip.


Correction : you can be arrested for *claiming* to be a triad member.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Correction : you can be arrested for *claiming* to be a triad member.


That's the thing. Is it same in the US if you claim to be a blood or a crip you know what I mean. 

But again, triad members work in secrecy unlike gangs in the US where they show their colours.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Actually, Hong Kong police recently took action and made arrests regarding a T-shirt whose design resembled triad symbols.


*Charges against G.O.D. dropped*
Vivienne Chow and Ng Kang-chung 
Jan 18, 2008

The upmarket lifestyle chain store G.O.D. has vowed not to censor its creative designs after police decided to drop charges against it for selling *T-shirts and postcards with the Chinese characters for "14K" - also the name of a major triad society.

Speaking at the Central police station yesterday, G.O.D. owner Douglas Young, also a designer, said police had decided not to press charges after accepting that the "14K" design had nothing to do with triads.

Mr Young said he did not feel the design had gone too far. "As an artist, one has the responsibility to push the limits of society. There are many taboos and if we artists do not do anything to stimulate discussion, our society will not progress. My style is to challenge the limit, and for this, I and my company will not change." 

Police made no comment. 

In November, Mr Young, along with 17 staff members, were arrested on suspicion of violating the Societies Ordinance for selling products bearing "14K". Police seized 88 T-shirts and more than 500 postcards at G.O.D. branches in Causeway Bay, Central and Tsim Sha Tsui, as well as the company's offices and warehouse in Yuen Long. 

The arts and culture community welcomed the police decision. The director of the theatre group Zuni Icosahedron, Mathias Woo Yan-wai, said resources should be devoted to "catching real criminals". He urged the government to clarify legal grey areas to give artists clearer guidelines. "People will keep crossing the line if they do not know what is allowed and what is not," Woo said. "We asked the government about this. What we got were very vague answers asking us to refer to two books in English - but we perform in Chinese."

Human Rights Monitor director Law Yuk-kai said he appreciated the police's concern but believed they had overreacted. "Police should have taken into account the context of the entire issue. There is little reason to believe that G.O.D. or Mr Young and his staff are involved with the triads." 

Mr Law said police should have issued a verbal warning rather than making high-profile raids.

Artist Chow Chun-fai said he believed more artists would try to be provocative after the incident. "It is good to be a bit rebellious ... this can help improve the diversity of our creative works."

Fashion designer William Tang said: "Designers should have a touch of humour. The police overreacted."

Lawyer Simon Ip Shing-hing, however, warned that designers using "14K" imagery might not be so lucky in the future. "The authorities might have believed that [Mr Young's] intention was just to create a gimmick. But the case could be treated differently next time. It's a matter of intention."


----------



## Manila-X

*A Blast from The Past!!!*

Recruitment ad for The Royal Hong Kong Police circa 1960s


----------



## Manila-X

Recommended movie based on The Hong Kong Police

Internal Affairs





Breaking News


----------



## tommy949

BUMP,mainland and HK police seem nice at first but once you commit a crime,they will chop you up.


----------



## nerdly_dood

tommy949 said:


> BUMP,mainland and HK police seem nice at first but once you commit a crime,they will chop you up.


same with American police, although it's not exactly being chopped up, but they'll shove you in the back of a cop car in the blink of an eye. (but not without screaming at you... GET ON THE GROUND. DROP YOUR WEAPON. ON THE GROUND.)


----------



## tommy949

nerdly_dood said:


> same with American police, although it's not exactly being chopped up, but they'll shove you in the back of a cop car in the blink of an eye. (but not without screaming at you... GET ON THE GROUND. DROP YOUR WEAPON. ON THE GROUND.)


No,here's how the US cops do it,they need like 10 cop cars to chase down a vehicle wasting as much resources as possible why not 5 with 2 people each car.


----------



## nerdly_dood

tommy949 said:


> No,here's how the US cops do it,they need like 10 cop cars to chase down a vehicle wasting as much resources as possible why not 5 with 2 people each car.


most of the time it's 2 people per car, and the vast majority of times it's just two or three cars.


----------



## Manila-X

tommy949 said:


> BUMP,mainland and HK police seem nice at first but once you commit a crime,they will chop you up.


HK police are tame compared to American ones except The SDU. But they are efficient, HK has one of the lowest crime rates in Asia.

Vehicle chases are rare in HK in fact they are *non existent*. If you notice HK streets, they are patrolled by Mercedes Sprinter vans instead of patrol cars.


----------



## Manila-X

*Hong Kong police arrest acid attacker* 10/1/10


----------

